
How Rippling Raised a $45M Series A – Without a Pitch Deck - ukd1
https://www.rippling.com/blog/company-news/rippling-series-a-pitch-deck-and-memo/
======
twog
Because of Parker Conrad

Saved you a click.

~~~
paul7986
And a rich kid from the Upper West Side.

Startups are much easier when your born wealthy and your parents have
wealthy/connected friends.

I'd be a rockstar if I was blessed with such a path.

Not jaded this is just the reality for many successful startup founders.

~~~
ahi
He went to Harvard. He described his own high school efforts as "mediocre
grades". Clearly smart and driven, but taking lessons from his experience is
probably unwise. OT: at some point the Ivy's reputations have to get a little
tarnished when it becomes obvious they admit mostly legacies and donors.

------
threeseed
They don't have a Pitch Deck.

But they do have an Investor Memo + Metrics Deck.

Must be a really slow SEO day over at Rippling.

~~~
foobiekr
Basically an advertisement.

~~~
raleigh_user
Yah. And when you do click it’s a lead gen capture form for email. AKA all
marketing spam. I actually think it’s a nice service. Just being a little
dishonest with this statement.

------
batoure
2005 - Hey guys I innovated and made a better business plan for potential
investors it's called a pitch deck

Us - cool

2019 - hey guys I innovated and made a a better pitch deck it's called "an
investor memo"

Us - wait isn't that just the business plan we used to make

2019 - disappears quietly

------
thinkingkong
Downvote me if you must but to me this totally falls into the “startup porn”
category of news. Im genuinely excited more companies are working on these
problems, but this isnt a pattern you can necessarily repeat.

------
hammock
Love this and I have tried to use memos a few times myself in place of slides
decks.

Isn't this an old idea though, it's basically a prospectus?

------
around_here
This is what you should be distributing anyways. The first is the investor
memo, and it should go out _before_ the pitch. Then you take your deck and go
in person for the pitch. Then people will have Q&A time, get to know the
company at a more personal level, and not spend their time there reading.

------
blackrock
So.. this is just an overly wordy powerpoint?

------
hairytrog
lol. so innovative. literally a brochure...

------
ziggystardust
Is rippling copying Uber's design ?

------
ada1981
TLDR;

Basically with a pitch deck that we are calling a memo.

